# هل ستحضر فرح من كنت تحبه؟؟؟؟



## سرجيوُس (29 مايو 2011)

ابتدينا وافترقنا
والتقينا فى يوم الزفاف
حبيبتى......

موضوع صعب وغلس وقد يؤرق الكثيرين 
وهو اذا كنت تحب شخص ما...
ثم افترقتم لاى سبب من الاسباب
ثم وجدت دعوة تاتيك لحضور حفل زفافه
فهل ستذهب الى ذلك العُرس؟؟
وان ذهبت
 فهل سيكون قلبك ينبض بالحب والامانى بالسعادة له مع ذاك الاخر؟؟
ام 
يغمرك الحقد والغيرة؟؟؟؟
(مستنى رئيكم )

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (29 مايو 2011)

*انا عن نفسي معنديش الشجاعه الكافيه اني اعمل كده *
*وخصوصأً اني في الموقف ده حاليا*
*ومعزوم فعلا علي الفرح *
*وده علي عكس كلام ناس كتير *
*بانه لازم تواجه وكده *

​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 مايو 2011)

*لو العروسة صاحبتى هروح ههههههههه
لا بجد هو موقف صعب قوى بس لو اضطريت اروح هروح 
بس مش هحس بالحقد ولا حاجة ده نصيب وملناش نصيب فى بعض
*​


----------



## تيمو (29 مايو 2011)

ستذهب لتقنع نفسك: أنا تغلّبتُ عليها وقلبك يحترق ألف مرة ....


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (29 مايو 2011)

يا خبر
انا مش متخيل ان الموقف دا لو حصل هيبقى شكلي ايه
انا حاسس ان ممكن يحصلي حاجة


----------



## أنجيلا (29 مايو 2011)

*لو كان الفراق بغير ارادتنا مستحيل اروح مش ممكن اتحمل*
*بس لو كان الفراق بسببه وهو لعازمني... بالطبع هروح واهلل في زفافو كمان.. عشان اوريه قد ايه هو ولا حاجة بنضري *
*وبالطبع لا غيرة ولا حقد مش حصل نصيب وانتهى الامر يبقى كل واحد يروح لحال سبيلو*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 مايو 2011)

اكيد هروح
وهبان قصاده وقصاد كل الناس اني عادي ومبسوطة كمان ولا همني
مع اني من جوايا هكون ميتة من الحزن بس استحالة هحقد عليه ابدا
لاني هكون حبيته
موقفي ده مش غرور لكن كبرياء​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (29 مايو 2011)

*مش عارف اقول اية

بس اني اروح ولا لا علي حسب حاجات كتير

سبب الفرق ، مدي الحب بينا ، درجة النسيان ، مشاعري ناحيتها 

بس في النهاية صعب جدا اني اروح لاني مش هقدر اتخيل المنظر   

لو روحت مش هخليها تشوفني 

سوال حقد وكلام دا غلط اسلوبة السوال هل هتكون راضي من جواكي ولا لا ؟!

*


----------



## +bent el malek+ (30 مايو 2011)

*لا هو عشان يكون حقد او غيرة لالالالا خالص مستحيل اصلى طول ما افترقوا وهما بيحبوا بعض يبقى الحب مفهوش حقد ولا غيرة ولا كرهانية *
*لاكن احضر الفرح بصراحة مفكرتش فى حاجة زى كدا *​


----------



## ^_^mirna (30 مايو 2011)

مش هروح :smil8::smil8::smil8:


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

مدام بعتلي دعوه 
يبقي معناها انه نسيني او حابب يشوف رد فعلي 

فلازم اروح طبعا واوريله انه مش فارق حتي لو بموت من جوايا
بس في الاول والاخر لازم ابقي قويه
علي الاقل لو كان فراقنا غصب عنا
يبقي وقتها هاينساني ويفكر في حياته الجديده
ولو كان بسببه
يبقي هايعرف وقتها انه مش فارق عندي ومش يستاهل احزن عليه

بس يارب ما اتحط في موقف زي دا


----------



## vetaa (30 مايو 2011)

*انا من راى اوريجانوس الموضوع مش اه او لأ
هو على حسب حاجات كتيره تانى

بس اعتقد موقف مش جميل ابدا للاتنين
يعنى الاختصار عموما بيكون افضل
*


----------



## elamer1000 (30 مايو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*فكرتنى ليه*

*محدش يضحك غيرى*

*يلا اهو الواحد يفتح عينكم ويكسب ثواب

اقولكم على سر كبير

اوعى حد يعرفه
*
*هو الموقف بيعتمد على حاجات كتير وتفاصيل وظروف سبب الفراق الشجاعة والحب حقيقى ولا كلام*

*المهم*

*ربنا يبارك اللى حط الموضوع*

*انا حضرت الفرح *

*مع انها قالتى ما تحضرش *

*شوفتم حد كده*

*سبحان الله*

*بس على فكرة كنت لازم احضر لظروف كتير*

*ده مينفعش اكون معاها وهى سعيدة*

*ويوم فرح ليها*

*فرحها*

*طبعا عارف ان نفسكم تعرفوا شعورى*

*...............*

*ربنا مايوريكم بجد*

*يعنى لو حد قلى نعذبك ملايين السنين او نقتلك كنت قلت ياريت*

*نشكر ربنا ادانى القوة *

*وسحقنى واحيانى تانى*

*دى انا حتى وانا بكتب دلوقتى اعصابى مشدودة*

*لكن بأمانة بتمنى ليها السعادة من كل قلبى ولو فى لحظة افتكرتها بقول ربنا يسعدها*

*........................................................................*

*....................................................................*

*لحظة صمت*


*ربنا يسعدها ادعولها يا جماعة*

*صلوا لى كتير يا جماعة*

*ربنا يختار للجميع الصالح*

*+++*​


----------



## elamer1000 (30 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *انا من راى اوريجانوس الموضوع مش اه او لأ
> هو على حسب حاجات كتيره تانى
> 
> بس اعتقد موقف مش جميل ابدا للاتنين
> ...




*تمام

والاختصار دلوقتى حلو خالص يريح

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## SALVATION (30 مايو 2011)

كانت جه عليا فتره وشوفت موضوع زى ده
وكان ردى انى ممكن اروح عادى
لكن اعتقد الكلام بيكون سهل عن الفعل 
فعلا الموضوع صعب ووقتها يحدد بس عن نفسى صعب جداااااااا
شكراا لفكرة موضوعك اخى الحبيب 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 مايو 2011)

احب اسوق اليكم هذا الامر الغريب
الموضوع هذا كما قالت مديونة واقع ومعاش
وعلى فكرة انا حضرت فرح حبيبتى ,وكنت لابس شماس فى عُرسة لانه مكنش فيه حد يساعد ابونا
اقصد الى كانت حبيبتى
وبكل حب ومحبة,قلت له الف مبروك 
وعلى فكرة الاهم مش انى اقدر اروح ولا مقدرش اروح احضر حد بحبة
بس الاهم هو لو كان المسيح بدل منك فهل تظن انه لن يحضر هذا العُرس؟
ام سيذهب ويقول سوف افرح مع الفارحين
اسعدنى مروركم,ولى تعليق على كل واحد
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم


----------



## سرجيوُس (30 مايو 2011)

بس بجد شايف معظم البنات بتفكر بمنطق غريب اوى
وهو انه هتروح وتعمل نفسه مش زعلانه ولكن هى من جواه هتفرقع من الغيظ والزعل
وتيجى بنت من دول فالاخر تقولك لالالالالالادا مش حقد
ارسلكو على بر يا بنات
هههه


----------



## SALVATION (30 مايو 2011)

> وعلى فكرة الاهم مش انى اقدر اروح ولا مقدرش اروح احضر حد بحبة
> بس الاهم هو لو كان المسيح بدل منك فهل تظن انه لن يحضر هذا العُرس؟





> ​



دى نقطة تانية انت فى كل تفكيرك انك زى ما حبتها اكيد تحب لها الخير 
ومن داخلك سعيد وحزين 
سعيد لفرحها وحزين لانها هتكون لحد غيرك
فا الفكرة كله تنصب على قدرتك تشوف الموقف ده ولا لاء​


----------



## أنجيلا (30 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بس بجد شايف معظم البنات بتفكر بمنطق غريب اوى
> وهو انه هتروح وتعمل نفسه مش زعلانه ولكن هى من جواه هتفرقع من الغيظ والزعل
> وتيجى بنت من دول فالاخر تقولك لالالالالالادا مش حقد
> ارسلكو على بر يا بنات
> هههه


*مش حقد... هي قضية كرامة يا سرجيوس*
*لو كانت العلاقة انتهت بسببه وهو لعازمها  فلازم البنت تروح عشان تبين له انها خلاص مش بقى عندها مشاعر ناحيته *

*حاول تحط نفسك في مكان البنت ده... يعني ايه معنى انو يعزمها غير انو عايز يعرف لو كانت لسه بتحب او لا*
* او شهم جدا وعايز يغضها ههههههههه*
*يعني هتثبتلو انو خلاص كل حاجة انتهت بالنسبة ليها*

*وبعدين هو انك تبين للواحد انك مش زعلان عليه يبقى بتحقد عليه:t19:*
*ارسى على البر يا سرجيوس ههههههههههه  *


----------



## +Nevena+ (30 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بس بجد شايف معظم البنات بتفكر بمنطق غريب اوى
> وهو انه هتروح وتعمل نفسه مش زعلانه ولكن هى من جواه هتفرقع من الغيظ والزعل
> وتيجى بنت من دول فالاخر تقولك لالالالالالادا مش حقد
> ارسلكو على بر يا بنات
> هههه




لا الموضوع عندنا او اغلب البنات مش بيكون كدا خالص لا حقد ولا هو موضوع كرامه  خصوصا لو بتحب بجد

انا لما قولت هاروح مثلا
قولت عشان لو كان بعدنا غصب يبقي وقتها
يعرف انه خلاص مش بقيت احبه والدليل اني جايه احضر فرحه ومبسوطه كمان
عشان يعيش حياته الجديده وحتي لو بموت من جوايا 
لانه هو كمان اكيد هايكون تعبان وهايفضل فاكرني وبالتالي حياته هتتأثر
فلازم وقتها يشوفني قدامه قويه وابينله اني عادي

دا بالنسبه ليا حب مش حقد او غيره او كرامه

بالنسبه بقي للنقطه التانيه لو هو السبب وبعتلي عشان يشوف ضعفي وانكساري
فدا برده مش هاسمح بيه ووقتها هاروح عشان اثبت له
ان الحب الحقيقي بيقدر يفرح لحبيبه حتي لو كان خاين وبايع
واني هافضل قويه مهما حصلي ومش هانكسر ابدا

دا اصلا لو هو قدر يبعتلي دعوه
وانا اعتقد ان اي شخص لو باع وبعد صعب انه اصلا يبعت دعوه لحبيبه
لانه هايبقي مكسور قدامها وخجلان من تصرفاته معاه


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2011)

ان تذهب دليل على انك انسان قوى وقلبك طاهر ونقى


----------



## mero_engel (30 مايو 2011)

من وجهه نظري لو اتعرضت زي ا لموقف دا هروح 
لعده اسباب لاني هيبقي دعاني لفرحه  يبقي لازم اروح واثبتله انه قويه 
ثانيا عشان اشوف قدره نفسي علي الاحتمال واكون علي اقتناع بنسيان الشخص دا 
ثالثا هدعيله ربنا يسعده


----------



## marmora jesus (30 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> بس بجد شايف معظم البنات بتفكر بمنطق غريب اوى
> وهو انه هتروح وتعمل نفسه مش زعلانه ولكن هى من جواه هتفرقع من الغيظ والزعل
> وتيجى بنت من دول فالاخر تقولك لالالالالالادا مش حقد
> ارسلكو على بر يا بنات
> هههه




ايه علاقة الحقد بالقوة والكبرياء ؟​


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

الأسد المرقصي قال:


> *انا عن نفسي معنديش الشجاعه الكافيه اني اعمل كده *
> *وخصوصأً اني في الموقف ده حاليا*
> *ومعزوم فعلا علي الفرح *
> *وده علي عكس كلام ناس كتير *
> ...


شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> *لو العروسة صاحبتى هروح ههههههههه
> لا بجد هو موقف صعب قوى بس لو اضطريت اروح هروح
> بس مش هحس بالحقد ولا حاجة ده نصيب وملناش نصيب فى بعض
> *​


ههههههههههههههههههه
رئيك حلو وصح
بس حاسس انك مش جواكى كدة
ههههههه
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

MeToo قال:


> ستذهب لتقنع نفسك: أنا تغلّبتُ عليها وقلبك يحترق ألف مرة ....


لو دا سب ذهابى يبقى بلاش اروح احسن
لان هتعب اكتر مش,ومش هقتنع


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

Ramy Fahmy قال:


> يا خبر
> انا مش متخيل ان الموقف دا لو حصل هيبقى شكلي ايه
> انا حاسس ان ممكن يحصلي حاجة


صعب صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب لما تخيلك ان دا الى هيحلصك
تخيلك ايه ممكن رد فعلك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *لو كان الفراق بغير ارادتنا مستحيل اروح مش ممكن اتحمل*
> *بس لو كان الفراق بسببه وهو لعازمني... بالطبع هروح واهلل في زفافو كمان.. عشان اوريه قد ايه هو ولا حاجة بنضري *
> *وبالطبع لا غيرة ولا حقد مش حصل نصيب وانتهى الامر يبقى كل واحد يروح لحال سبيلو*


يعنى سبب ذهابك هو انك توريلووووووووووو فقط
مش بقول ليكم ان البنات رايحة علشان تفش غله وتفضى الحقد
هههههههههههه
صدقينى الافضل انك تروحى من اجل مشاركتة فى فرحته فقط وعملنا بقول الانجيل فرحا معا الفارحين
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (31 مايو 2011)

بص هي هتفرق علي حسب الموقف يعني ممكن يكون كان بينا حب وافترقنا لظروف ما وخلاص من حقه يعيش

يعني هو حر في تصرفاته 

اما انه بقي يبعتلي دعوه ده بيدل علي اني اصبحت ماضي بالنسبه ليه ومفيش حب في قلبه من ناحيتي

وبالتالي هروح وابارك واتمني ان ربنا يسعده لانه هو اللي اختار طريقه اللي هيمشي فيه

يبقي اروح ولا كأن في اي حاجه كانت لانه خلاص ماضي وراح ومن حقه يحب ويتحب ​


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> اكيد هروح
> وهبان قصاده وقصاد كل الناس اني عادي ومبسوطة كمان ولا همني
> مع اني من جوايا هكون ميتة من الحزن بس استحالة هحقد عليه ابدا
> لاني هكون حبيته
> موقفي ده مش غرور لكن كبرياء​


ههههههههه حقد يعنى وغيرة
بس الكبرايء مش حلو فالحالات دى
نصيحة بلاش تيجى افلرح احسن
ههههههههههههه
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *مش عارف اقول اية
> 
> بس اني اروح ولا لا علي حسب حاجات كتير
> 
> ...


هو مقايش ذاهبك هى*
*


> *سبب الفرق ، مدي الحب بينا ، درجة النسيان ، مشاعري ناحيتها *


دى صح جدا
بس برضو مقلتليش هيكون ايه رد فعلك
ترلملململم
ههههه
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

mana_mana قال:


> *لا هو عشان يكون حقد او غيرة لالالالا خالص مستحيل اصلى طول ما افترقوا وهما بيحبوا بعض يبقى الحب مفهوش حقد ولا غيرة ولا كرهانية *
> *لاكن احضر الفرح بصراحة مفكرتش فى حاجة زى كدا *​


يعنى هتروحى ونتى فرحانه ان حبيبك سابك وبيتجوز غيرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
طب فكرى كدة وقوليلى ايه رد فعلك
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> مش هروح :smil8::smil8::smil8:


مش مصدقكك
هههههههههه
شكرا للمرورك
الرب يباركك


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى سبب ذهابك هو انك توريلووووووووووو فقط
> مش بقول ليكم ان البنات رايحة علشان تفش غله وتفضى الحقد
> هههههههههههه
> صدقينى الافضل انك تروحى من اجل مشاركتة فى فرحته فقط وعملنا بقول الانجيل فرحا معا الفارحين
> ...


*سرجيوس بليز بطل تفسر كلامي ع مزاجك:t19:*

*قلتلك *
*



لو كان الفراق بغير ارادتنا مستحيل اروح مش ممكن اتحمل

أنقر للتوسيع...

**بغير ارادتنا.. مش هقدر اروح صعب اوي وهكشف نفسي بسرعة*



*



بس لو كان الفراق بسببه وهو لعازمني... بالطبع هروح واهلل في زفافو كمان.. عشان اوريه قد ايه هو ولا حاجة بنضريوبالطبع لا غيرة ولا حقد مش حصل نصيب وانتهى الامر يبقى كل واحد يروح لحال سبيلو 

أنقر للتوسيع...


**في الحالة ده ايوة هروح*

*فهمت انا بقصد ايه:2:*


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

Gospel Life قال:


> مدام بعتلي دعوه
> يبقي معناها انه نسيني او حابب يشوف رد فعلي
> 
> فلازم اروح طبعا واوريله انه مش فارق حتي لو بموت من جوايا
> ...


يعنى انتى رايحة علشان تفشى غلط فقط
وتبينى انك قوية
مش علشان تفرحى
طب هسئلك سؤال
استفدتى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marmora jesus (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه حقد يعنى وغيرة
> بس الكبرايء مش حلو فالحالات دى
> نصيحة بلاش تيجى افلرح احسن
> ههههههههههههه
> ...



مين اللي قال ان الحقد هو الغيرة
واصلا مين جاب سيرة الغيرة هنا
هقولك علي حاجة
لاي سبب احنا افترقنا وابعدنا ومفيش امل للرجوع
انا عن نفسي بيبقي كل اهتمامي وبتحدي نفسي اني لازم انسي حتي لو هدوس علي قلبي
وحتي لو لسه بحبه وروحت الفرح استحالة هحقد عليه لانه كان حبيبي في يوم من الايام
بالعكس هتمني ان ربنا يسعده ويهنيه
ولازم طبعا مش ابين لاي حد اني زعلانة وموجوعة
اولا علشان كبريائي كبنت 
وثانيا علشانه هو علشان مش اكون سبب مضايقة ليه حتي ولو كان بسيط
زي ما انا هبينله اني فرحانة لفرحه هو هيفرح لفرحي حتي لو كان فرح وهمي
فين الحقد بقي​


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (31 مايو 2011)

حصل وكانت قريبتنا من بعيد ومروحتش
بس مش عشان اي سبب من المذكورين
كنت بلعب بلاي استيشن ساعتها وكسلت اروح


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى انتى رايحة علشان تفشى غلط فقط
> وتبينى انك قوية
> مش علشان تفرحى
> طب هسئلك سؤال
> استفدتى ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لا طبعا مش فش غلط دا خالص
انت يابني عمال تحلل جاوبنا كله غلط ليه

اكيد لو فرقنا غصب عنا
هابقي مبسوطه وهابين فرحي ليه
وقولت السبب عشان اخليه ينساني ويبص لحياته الجديده
لانه خالص بقي في حد مسئول عنه ومش ذنبها اي حاجه انه يعيش معاها 
بنص قلب وعقل وحياه وفكر يكون لسه مشغول بغيرها


اما لو هو السبب
فدا عشان اثبتله واثبت لنفسي انه خلاص
انتهي من حياتي وانه مش فارق
لانه بدعوته بيكون عايز يعرف رد فعلي


فهمت ولا هتحلل الكلام غلط تاني


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

vetaa قال:


> *انا من راى اوريجانوس الموضوع مش اه او لأ
> هو على حسب حاجات كتيره تانى
> 
> بس اعتقد موقف مش جميل ابدا للاتنين
> ...


يعنى ايه الاختصار؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اسعدنى مرورك يا باشا


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

elamer1000 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *فكرتنى ليه*
> 
> ...


معرفش ليه وانا بقراء كلمة ربنا يبارك صاحب الموضوع
حسيت انك بتقول يخرب بيتك صاحب الموضوع
ههههههههههههه
بجد لو دا رد فعلك يبقى انت انسان رائع
ولازم تتجوز بنتى
ههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك ويباركه


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> كانت جه عليا فتره وشوفت موضوع زى ده
> وكان ردى انى ممكن اروح عادى
> لكن اعتقد الكلام بيكون سهل عن الفعل
> فعلا الموضوع صعب ووقتها يحدد بس عن نفسى صعب جداااااااا
> ...


تعرف يا سلفاشن انا رىء كدة برضو
لان الكلام سسسسسسسسسسسسسسهل
ولكن التنفيذ صعب جدا
بس انت تفتكر لو روحت هيبقى ايه احساسك
هااااااااااااا


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

SALVATION قال:


> دى نقطة تانية انت فى كل تفكيرك انك زى ما حبتها اكيد تحب لها الخير
> ومن داخلك سعيد وحزين
> سعيد لفرحها وحزين لانها هتكون لحد غيرك
> فا الفكرة كله تنصب على قدرتك تشوف الموقف ده ولا لاء​


سعيد وحزين؟؟؟؟
كدة عاوز تغير ترموستات
ههههههههه
لا بجد
مينفعش الى انت بتقولو دا
حزينوسعيد مينفعش
اختار وضع واحد فقط
هااااااا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *مش حقد... هي قضية كرامة يا سرجيوس*
> *لو كانت العلاقة انتهت بسببه وهو لعازمها  فلازم البنت تروح عشان تبين له انها خلاص مش بقى عندها مشاعر ناحيته *
> 
> *حاول تحط نفسك في مكان البنت ده... يعني ايه معنى انو يعزمها غير انو عايز يعرف لو كانت لسه بتحب او لا*
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
هو انتو يا بنات عاوزين تتعاركو وخلاص
هههههههههههههههه
المهم مش ابين ايه
المهم انا جوايا ايه فعلا علشان مضحكش على نفسى
فالحاجات دى مهم الصراحة مع النفس
انتى احساسك ايه؟
هاا


----------



## سرجيوُس (31 مايو 2011)

يا لهوى
كل دا رد
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا خرابى


Gospel Life قال:


> > لا الموضوع عندنا او اغلب البنات مش بيكون كدا خالص لا حقد ولا هو موضوع كرامه  خصوصا لو بتحب بجد
> >
> > انا لما قولت هاروح مثلا
> > قولت عشان لو كان بعدنا غصب يبقي وقتها
> ...


----------



## +Nevena+ (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يا لهوى
> كل دا رد
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يا خرابى
> ...


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (31 مايو 2011)

طبعا فذات يوم كان احب الناس الى قلبي فمن الصعب تحول الحب الشديد لكره يمكن ان يهبط لعلاقة اخوية او صداقة فمن واجبي ان احضر واهنئه واتمني له الحياة السعيدة شكرا سرجيوس


----------



## +Sameh+ (31 مايو 2011)

_*هـــــروح 
وفى قلبى لا هيكون فى حقد
ولا قلبى هينبض بالحب والامانى
هكون عــــادى يعنى


*_​


----------



## elamer1000 (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> معرفش ليه وانا بقراء كلمة ربنا يبارك صاحب الموضوع
> حسيت انك بتقول يخرب بيتك صاحب الموضوع
> ههههههههههههه
> بجد لو دا رد فعلك يبقى انت انسان رائع
> ...




*بجد انت فكرتنى وانا ببعد بفكرى عن اى ذكرى ولو بفتكر بقول ربنا يسعدها بس ممكن اتذكر ثوانى موقف او لحظة وده مش صح لأنها مرتبطة بإنسان ويستحق الاحترام حتى لو مش اعرفه

شكرا لكلامك بس اللى ايده فى المية

ربنا مايوريك

مت وربنا احيانى تانى فاحيانى ونقانى بس موووووووووووووووووت مؤلم

مش كلام يوصفها

المهم

ربنا يباركك

+++
*​


----------



## أنجيلا (31 مايو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> هو انتو يا بنات عاوزين تتعاركو وخلاص
> هههههههههههههههه
> المهم مش ابين ايه
> ...


*احساسي: غضب.. حزن.. احباط..*
*بس حقد.. لا والف لا *

*انت عايز تجادل وبس يا سرجيوس *
*وانا خلاص تبت  من الجدال:new6:*

*عشان كده انت حر  صدق لانت عايزو *

*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ان تذهب دليل على انك انسان قوى وقلبك طاهر ونقى


قوى جدا
وجبار


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

mero_engel قال:


> من وجهه نظري لو اتعرضت زي ا لموقف دا هروح
> لعده اسباب لاني هيبقي دعاني لفرحه  يبقي لازم اروح واثبتله انه قويه
> ثانيا عشان اشوف قدره نفسي علي الاحتمال واكون علي اقتناع بنسيان الشخص دا
> ثالثا هدعيله ربنا يسعده


اهم نقطة انتى قلتيه انى ادعيله
بس حكايه انى ابين انى قوية دى مش حلوة
علشان انا كدة بين عكس الى جوايا
صح


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

marmora jesus قال:


> ايه علاقة الحقد بالقوة والكبرياء ؟​


فى الموضوع بتاعنا دا ال3 ليهم علاقة
يعنى اروح علشان اثبت انى قوية
وانا من جوايا بغلى وبحقد
وزعلانه؟
يبقى ان كدة بتكابر ومش عاوزة اقول انى مقهورة
دا الى اقصدة
صح ولا غلط؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> بص هي هتفرق علي حسب الموقف يعني ممكن يكون كان بينا حب وافترقنا لظروف ما وخلاص من حقه يعيش
> 
> يعني هو حر في تصرفاته
> 
> ...


من كل قلبك الكلام دا؟
ولا ممكن قلبلك يكون ليه رءى اخر؟


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *سرجيوس بليز بطل تفسر كلامي ع مزاجك:t19:*
> 
> *قلتلك *
> 
> ...


ولا فهمت حاجة
بتقولى كلام وترجعى فيه
هههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

> marmora jesus



 

> مين اللي قال ان الحقد هو الغيرة
> واصلا مين جاب سيرة الغيرة هنا
> هقولك علي حاجة
> لاي سبب احنا افترقنا وابعدنا ومفيش امل للرجوع
> ...


يعنى مش هتزعلى على حب السنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


> بالعكس هتمني ان ربنا يسعده ويهنيه
> ولازم طبعا مش ابين لاي حد اني زعلانة وموجوعة


وليه اخبى علشان الاكبرياء؟
دى اسباب ترفع الضغط
ههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

Kerlos-love-Jesus قال:


> حصل وكانت قريبتنا من بعيد ومروحتش
> بس مش عشان اي سبب من المذكورين
> كنت بلعب بلاي استيشن ساعتها وكسلت اروح


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هو دا الجواب الى مستنيه من زمان
هههههههههههههههههه
بس المهم مين الى كسب فالبلاى ستاشن
ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

> Gospel Life


يا لهوى عليكو بنات
بورية منكو بورية
ههههههههههههه





> لا طبعا مش فش غلط دا خالص
> انت يابني عمال تحلل جاوبنا كله غلط ليه


بحلل الواقع الى مستخبى جواكم يا بنات
 



> اكيد لو فرقنا غصب عنا
> هابقي مبسوطه وهابين فرحي ليه
> وقولت السبب عشان اخليه ينساني ويبص لحياته الجديده
> لانه خالص بقي في حد مسئول عنه ومش ذنبها اي حاجه انه يعيش معاها
> بنص قلب وعقل وحياه وفكر يكون لسه مشغول بغيرها


المهم انتى مش هو
قلتى هبين>>>>>>>>>>>يعنى مش دا الى جواكى؟؟؟؟

 




> اما لو هو السبب
> فدا عشان اثبتله واثبت لنفسي انه خلاص
> انتهي من حياتي وانه مش فارق
> لانه بدعوته بيكون عايز يعرف رد فعلي


وبعد اثبات لنفسك هذا 
هل نفسك ستقطنع؟ بذلك ام سيظل جواكى حزن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 




> فهمت ولا هتحلل الكلام غلط تاني


تمام يا ريس
فهمت وحللت غلط
هههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (3 يونيو 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> *احساسي: غضب.. حزن.. احباط..*
> *بس حقد.. لا والف لا *
> 
> *انت عايز تجادل وبس يا سرجيوس *
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعنى ايه الرد الى زعلانه فيه دا
دنا غلبان


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> مش مصدقكك
> هههههههههه
> شكرا للمرورك
> الرب يباركك



هههههههههه
لا صدقنى مش هروح


----------



## marmora jesus (3 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> يعنى مش هتزعلى على حب السنين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> وليه اخبى علشان الاكبرياء؟
> دى اسباب ترفع الضغط
> ...




ههههههههههه
صدقني انت اللي هتجيبلي الضغط قريب
انا هتكلم عن نفسي
مادام مش حصل نصيب بينا وهو ارتبط يبقي اكيد ربنا شايف اننا مش مناسبين لبعض
فمش هزعل علي حب السنين لاني واثقة في ربنا وارادته
كل اللي هيكون ليه جوايا اني هتمني ليه انه يكون سعيد
اما موضوع الكبرياء ده موجود في اي حد
طبيعي اني اخبي لو لسه زعلانة امال ابين لكل الناس اني زعلانة وافضح نفسي واكسر نفسي قدام الناس ؟
لو في بنت تقبل كده علي نفسها انا مش هقبله علي نفسي​


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههه
> لا صدقنى مش هروح


طب عينى فعينك كدة
ههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

> marmora jesus



 


> ههههههههههه
> صدقني انت اللي هتجيبلي الضغط قريب


ههههههههه هو لسة مجالكيش
دنتى صابورة يا شيخة


> انا هتكلم عن نفسي
> مادام مش حصل نصيب بينا وهو ارتبط يبقي اكيد ربنا شايف اننا مش مناسبين لبعض
> فمش هزعل علي حب السنين لاني واثقة في ربنا وارادته


اخزلتينى يا بنوتة
هههههههههههه


> كل اللي هيكون ليه جوايا اني هتمني ليه انه يكون سعيد
> اما موضوع الكبرياء ده موجود في اي حد


الله يقاوم المستكبرين يا حج


> طبيعي اني اخبي لو لسه زعلانة امال ابين لكل الناس اني زعلانة وافضح نفسي واكسر نفسي قدام الناس ؟
> لو في بنت تقبل كده علي نفسها انا مش هقبله علي نفسي


الحياه مبادىء
يعنى فيه ايه لما اقول انى زعلان على حبيبى الى سابنى؟
هل هذا غلط​


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> طب عينى فعينك كدة
> ههههههههه



ههههههههههه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههه


هههههههههههه
طلعت صح انا يعنى اهون
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههه
> طلعت صح انا يعنى اهون
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههه   :smiles-11::smiles-11::smiles-11:


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

طب ايه
ههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ايه فى ايه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه
مش فاهمه حاجه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

يا لهووووووووووووووووووووووووى
هنعيد تانى من الاول
هههههههههه
انا بسئل هل ستحضرى فرح من كنت تحب؟
ولو حضرت هتبقى فرحان ولا متغاظ وبتحقد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ترلململمملململم
جاوب يا معلم


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

لا مش هروح اصلا


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

طب الدنيا حلوة والسؤال سهل اهون امال
معقداه ليه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

مش عارفه


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

يعنى هتروحى ولا لع
جننتينى
انا هفجر الفرح دا
ههههههههههه
علشان مشفكيش محتارة كدة


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هروح 
انا مالى مايتجوز ولا مايتجوزش 
اروح ليه
لا مش هروح


----------



## سرجيوُس (5 يونيو 2011)

وانا مالى
يا لهوووووووووووووووووى
مش السؤال بيقول فرح حبيبك
مليش دعوة ازاى
جننتينى
هههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (5 يونيو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا مش هروح
ماهو لما هيتجوز هيبقى مش حبيبى ماليش دعوه بيه


----------



## سرجيوُس (6 يونيو 2011)

رد مش مقنع
هههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (6 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههههه
والله مش هروح


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (6 يونيو 2011)

*لا طبعا مستحيل ازاى اكون بحب شخص وفجاه القيه قدام عنيا مع حد غيرى مانعا لاى احراج اكيد مش هحضر*
​


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> هههههههههههه
> والله مش هروح


ههههههههه
عينى فعينك كدة؟:thnk0001:


----------



## سرجيوُس (8 يونيو 2011)

بنت موسى الاسود قال:


> *لا طبعا مستحيل ازاى اكون بحب شخص وفجاه القيه قدام عنيا مع حد غيرى مانعا لاى احراج اكيد مش هحضر*
> ​


وما هو شعورك؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> ههههههههه
> عينى فعينك كدة؟:thnk0001:



خلاص هروح 
وهوريه انه بقى مايفرقش معايا


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يونيو 2011)

^_^mirna قال:


> خلاص هروح
> وهوريه انه بقى مايفرقش معايا


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وجواكى هيكون ايه؟
مش فارق ولا بتغلى من جوا؟
ترللملمململم


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

سرجيوُس قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وجواكى هيكون ايه؟
> مش فارق ولا بتغلى من جوا؟
> ترللملمململم



ههههههه ترململململم
:t9::t9:
تقريبا بغلى
بس مش هبين ده طبعا


----------



## سرجيوُس (9 يونيو 2011)

طب طلما انتى من جواكى زعلانة كدة
ليه تخبى شعورك دا؟
ليه انتى مفكرة ان الضعف والحزن عيب وغلط؟


----------



## ^_^mirna (9 يونيو 2011)

لا خالص طبعا


----------



## سرجيوُس (10 يونيو 2011)

يا راجل
هههههههههههههههههه


----------

